# Browbone Highlight for WOC



## angelynv (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi does anyone have any good recs for a browbone highlight for nc43 upwards that are natural and not too shimmery or too ashy looking either!  I have ricepaper which is lovely but has a really pearlescent sheen - I want something thats a bit more matte/muted and close to my skin colour. thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 2, 2010)

I like Blanc Type (if you can still find it) and, in some instances, Malt.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been defaulting to Arena. i'm NW45-50 ish


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 2, 2010)

When I want something matte I go for MAC Blanc type.

When I want something with a bit of shimmer I grab MAC ricepaper

When I am just going for a simple look I just use my concealer.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Hi does anyone have any good recs for a browbone highlight for nc43 upwards that are natural and not too shimmery or too ashy looking either! I have ricepaper which is lovely but has a really pearlescent sheen - I want something thats a bit more matte/muted and close to my skin colour. thanks!_

 
MAC Malt e/s

MAC Camel e/s

MAC Lithe Pigment (no really... it's awesome)

MAC Naked Dark Pigment

Bobbi Brown Banana e/s

Bobbi Brown Toast e/s (for warmer complexions)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head...


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2010)

Brule (mac)


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Arena
Soba
Naked Dark pigment


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love Patina or All that glitters <3


----------



## nicoleh619 (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to show love for arena (a much slept on color becauase its permanent probably). Soba is indeed another...Also love ricepaper, nylon, naked pig, naked dark pigment, blondes gold, and vanilla pigment but those are very shimmery so I use a big fluffy brush for application. Also ladies please look at yourself in natural daylight because sometimes we think our highlights are not as bright as they really are. lol.


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 2, 2010)

Check it Arena, it's beautiful! More a peachy color and little bit of shimmer, but not as much as ricepaper or shroom. 

If you want a completely matte browbone highlight a lot of people like a lighter concealer.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys thanks I went to a MAC counter yesterday but it was not a success I think as they didnt have too many neutral eyeshadows on display. I found Blanc Type the perfect texture, but too light, wanted something more warm/peachy. Tete a tint looked lovely in the pan but came out a weird orange shade on my browbone (although looked gorgeous and peachy on my lid).. I think Arena is the closest and am thinking of popping back in to see if I can layer Arena with Blanc Type (or the other way around) so I get the warmth and the matt-ness. Has anyone tried this or could someone v kindly try this and let me know if it works??!


----------



## angelynv (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Check it Arena, it's beautiful! More a peachy color and little bit of shimmer, but not as much as ricepaper or shroom. 

If you want a completely matte browbone highlight a lot of people like a lighter concealer._

 
Concealer?? What a GREAT idea! i have Benefit It Stick which I NEVER use as its way too light as a concealer but this could be a really good option.. Thanks!


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 3, 2010)

Samoa Silk is a matte light peach, and I find it's in the same situation as Arena.. doesn't get enough love.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Blanc Type, Shroom, Orb, and Creme de Miel for my highlight. I have Arena, but haven't used it yet. Surprisingly Orb is good (recent purchase) when using Tete a Tint or Bamboo on the lid b/c it has peachy tones to it.

Edit: I am not a fan of Ricepaper. Too frosty no matter how lightly I apply. Nylon, even more so.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_ I think Arena is the closest and am thinking of popping back in to see if I can layer Arena with Blanc Type (or the other way around) so I get the warmth and the matt-ness. Has anyone tried this or could someone v kindly try this and let me know if it works??!_

 
I try this sometimes when I want Arena to be more Matte but I use Arena and a Wet n Wild single eye colors called Brulee, $1.99. It is way more creamy than Blanc type and not white, more of a creme color. I find Blanc Type to be too white myself. 

Bamboo from Mac is always a good color for a matte highlight, maybe try that and Arena.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_When I want something matte I go for MAC Blanc type.

When I want something with a bit of shimmer I grab MAC ricepaper

When I am just going for a simple look I just use my concealer._

 
I was going to suggest all of these.


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 4, 2010)

You have 2 try All That Glitters, I'm an NC42. ATG is a medium beige and it's beyond gorgeous on dark skin cause it almost matches us. My fav light highlighter is nylon.


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Concealer?? What a GREAT idea! i have Benefit It Stick which I NEVER use as its way too light as a concealer but this could be a really good option.. Thanks!_

 

Yup concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you try it let us know what you think!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Sep 5, 2010)

I use All that Glitters as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 5, 2010)

I love Bamboo, Brule, Malt, Samoa Silk and concealer


----------



## sss215 (Sep 6, 2010)

Arena is pretty.  A MAC MA was using Motif.  She was about NW50.  It looked beautiful!  It works for her complexion and i'm sure lighter.


----------



## nightflower (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm about NC43 right now.  Suggestions: Bisque, Grain, Era, Arena


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 7, 2010)

I would try Arena or Samoa Silk. Two of my favorite colors in general. All Glitters is nice as well, but it's a little bit lighter than Arena.


----------



## Eye_ronic (Sep 8, 2010)

Arena and All that Glitters are both wonderful


----------



## she (Sep 9, 2010)

try a concealer in the nc30s. you can also switch it up and use it as a base- i.e. nc35 concealer with naked pigment for a bit of shimmer.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was jsut about to say I think I have cracked it by using concealer and a highlight colour on top to avoid the ashiness factor!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 13, 2010)

^That one is my fav.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Sep 14, 2010)

Either Chamomile, Blanc Type, Ricepaper, Blanc Type (my fave), or Vanilla.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I pretty much always use Nylon from MAC


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2010)

tel-e-tint


----------



## angelynv (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 17, 2010)

phloof


----------



## Palzonia (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm an NC44 and Grain is my all time favourite. It gives you an uplift without looking white... it's got a really good shimmer which natural.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 17, 2010)

Grain and arena on my wishlist now! as is tete a tint .. yum!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 30, 2010)

I finally got Arena and I love it! Also rediscovered Warming trends in my stash... I think that one was LE?? But it is also a great highlight for WOC..


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_Either *Chamomile*, Blanc Type, Ricepaper, Blanc Type (my fave), or Vanilla._

 
Yes, I forgot about Chamomile. I really like this one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very natural looking and matte, but brightening.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been using Grain, Dazzlight, or just concealer of late. Ricepaper was one of my 1st MAC shadows and as I got older I started to seriously dislike the frostiness of it. I'm going to give Blanc Type and Chamomile a look the next time I'm in the store.


----------



## angelynv (Oct 15, 2010)

How odd tha I have NEVER heard of Chamomile before this thread.. hmmm.. sounds great though! Off to find some swatches online now!


----------



## Noussie (Oct 16, 2010)

I've recently been loving "virgin" from the UD Naked palette.


----------



## angelynv (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah this is great too although also fairly frosty and can look a bit ashy if i have no concealer on underneath..


----------



## neonbright (Nov 13, 2010)

My new favorite is Patina, love Arena and Soba.  But Patina is my new favorite, you can put it on light or heavy depending on the look.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2010)

For me its always RIcepaper. I cant live without it.If I'm not using that I'm using concealer to highlight.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 17, 2010)

My fav & most used browbone highlight actually has no name, lol.  It's the peachy-bronze color in the Black Radiance Desert Clay Quartet.


----------



## afulton (Feb 15, 2011)

Arena, Bisque, Ricepaper, Mylar, Vanilla, Peek At You (Peacocky)


----------



## angelynv (Mar 15, 2011)

Just want to update you guys re Arena.. so I tried it on in store and thought it was lovely. Bought it and took it home and OMG. It just DOES NOT show up on my skin whatsoever! I haven't touched the shadow in like 4 months : ( Ricepaper is still my go to and I mix it in with Naked eyeshadow from  the the Urban Decay Naked Palette to get a more natural finish


----------



## Mrs M (Apr 5, 2011)

I love Nylon, Grain and Vex. They are so beautiful. When I was an artist for MAC I used these colors often on my customers and they loved them.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Apr 14, 2011)

im nc45
  	i used to always use arena
  	my new faaaaaaaaaaav is Naked pigment from Mac
  	i have literally parked everything for this pigment


----------



## afulton (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too!  I love, love, love Naked Pigment as a brow bone highlight.  It states on all day with a beautiful glow effect.  


Miss Redgal said:


> im nc45
> i used to always use arena
> my new faaaaaaaaaaav is Naked pigment from Mac
> i have literally parked everything for this pigment


----------



## MAChostage (May 1, 2011)

I saw Motif mentioned here and it's one of my least used shadows.  Today I used Tete A Tint as a wash with Motif as my highlight and I really liked that look!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

NYX Highlight


----------



## afulton (May 3, 2011)

This sounds really pretty.  I have to give it a try.


----------



## Ladymax (May 5, 2011)

In Lancome's enchanted evening palette, there are 4 shades. The lightest shade which is a cream matte color is a beautiful natural highlight for many different skin tones, especially darker skin tones. I don't know if they sell the color individually.

  	http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=11416915


----------

